# vegan oil needed!



## KhristinaVegan (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello, everyone! I am searching for a vegan oil to heal skin conditions, I have a dry skin with some acne on it. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 8, 2018)

What's your current skincare routine (please be specific and thorough)? Are you breaking out in places where it's common for you to have acne? Also, what do you mean by "skin conditions" (besides acne and dry skin)?


----------



## KhristinaVegan (Aug 12, 2018)

I am using Garnier Micellar Cleansing Water in the mornings and Vichy Norman Daily Care Night Cream before the sleep. That's about beauty products, also I am trying not to use make-up. Both acne and dry skin problems that is all I have. I mean, I am looking for moisturizers for skincare. [h=3][/h]


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 12, 2018)

Even if you’re not using makeup you need something more than micellar water (especially at night) to cleanse your face. Go for a cream cleanser.

As for an oil... marula oil is supposed to be good for dry skin, and I think either jojoba or hempseed oil is supposed to help acne-prone skin.


----------



## KhristinaVegan (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you! I'll take this into consideration


----------

